# Kassette "eiert" bei Radon ZR Team 7.0



## beyman (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

Mir ist heute beim erstmaligen putzen meines neuen Radon-Mountainbikes aufgefallen, dass die Kassette im Leerlauf zu eiern scheint. Ist das denn normal? Kann ich mir nÃ¤mlich fast nicht vorstellen...
Hab bei youtube sogar ein Video gefunden, was exakt mein Problem zeigt:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8r_F0aFze4"]YouTube        - âªDuraAce.AVIâ¬â[/nomedia]

Vielen Dank schon einmal fÃ¼r euer BemÃ¼hen


----------



## user_0815 (20. Juni 2011)

iss mir auch schon bei anderen rädern aufgefallen... finds jetz nich ungewöhnlich. solang die kassette beim treten ordentlich rund läuft kann sie im leerlauf von mir aus auch samba tanzen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (20. Juni 2011)

Auf dem Video würde ich sagen, dass die Achse verbogen ist


----------



## user_0815 (20. Juni 2011)

warum eiert es dann nicht beim drehen in die andere richtung


----------



## beyman (20. Juni 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Also dass sich die Achse nach 100km Strassenfahrt verbogen hat, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass dies "normal" ist bzw. keine weiteren Auswirkungen hat? Hatte irgendwo auch gelesen, dass dies so gewollt ist zwecks Schaltqualität oä. !?
Sieht trotzdem ziemlich eigenartig aus...bei meinem alten Mountainbike war das nicht der Fall


----------

